# Rust in honey lids if kept in garage?



## Jack Grimshaw (Feb 10, 2001)

Eventually,the caps will rust from condensation but I think the honey would crystalize long before the caps rust.I found ajar of honey in my van from 3 weeks ago and it's almost solid where the same batch stored in the house is still liquid.57 deg is the optimum temp to make creamed honey


----------



## Fuzzy (Aug 4, 2005)

If the lids & jar rims were DRY when put they were capped, there will be no rust for a very long time. If they were damp or wet, they will rust onto the jars quite well. I know, because my wife still does a lot of canning.


----------

